# Haunted Mansion Painting Who did it?



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I found this picture on line some time ago. I have no idea who owns it or who painted it. Can anyone find out where it came from?


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

My Guess would be Marc Davis.

You might try DoomBuggies.com


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone recognize the image in the right bottom corner? I is probably the owner site.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I've got a book on the Haunted Mansion - I will look. As for the symbol on the lower right - I could be wrong - but it looks like a generic watermark.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I cant find my book - but DoomBuggies would have the answer. What a great site that is!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It is not a Marc Davis, nor is it original to the mansion.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Larry Dotson is your man.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Larry Dotson is your man.


Great hunting HB!

Amazon.com: Disney Haunted Mansion Signed Matted Art Larry Dotson: Everything [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61wp784dFzL

www.larrydotson.com


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Haunti...I luvz the internet.

BTW, that little camera icon seems to be an EBAY thing. It is on a lot of the photos.


----------

